# Sons Cache moose down!



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Well it didn't last as long as I wished, but sometimes it works out that way. After traveling 1400 miles to get to the Cache, we located a big bull and made a plan for the next morning. Our first day out we glassed 14 moose, 8 being bulls and one smoker! Next morning we found the big guy bedded with a cow, and with no bow stalk provided my son got behind his gun and me behind the camera. 3 shots later and some great HD footage and it seemed like it was all over. Until another bull arrived on the scene, almost as big, but with less width and fronts. The bull made his way over and began to get some pay back for the last couple of days of rutting action. He stomped, urinated and gored my sons dead bull for nearly 2 hours! A total of 8 rounds were fired to try and scare off the other bull with minimal success, and he would just keep coming back. Not wanting to have my son or I stomped into the dirt we held our position. Eventually the cow came by and the other bull got her wind and they made beautiful moose music as they went over the mountain. What an experience! Thanks to all those who helped make this dream a reality. My son has had a rough 2 years battling Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia, and he really deserved this hunt. The bull has 11 points on one side and 10 on the other, 4 points on one funnel and 3 on the other and is 45 1/8 wide. Gonna be a lot of good protein for his recovering body for sure!


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Good to hear! Congrats to your son.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Let's see that video!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is the freakiest thing I've ever heard! Wowzers! I hope you got that on video and are marketing the footage to some hunting shows. That had to be pretty weird. 

Congrats on a great hunt for you and your son. 

And you know the rule of a forum like this - a story that great just isn't complete with out at least one pic of a smiling kid and dead bullwinkle. ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holey Moley, what a cool hunt. How can we see the video?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats to your son and to you!


----------



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge Congratulations to you and your son. I was wondering when you were coming down. I'm glad you got into a bunch of bull and had your pick of the bunch with a heck of a story to go with it. Cant wait to see the picture and video.


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Will be some time before the video is off tape, but will try and learn how to post it down the road some time. It is fairly nice video, shot with good equipment on HD film, so hopefully it will be nice and clear and serve as a great memory of a truly great hunt. Utah sure has a gem with that hunt unit.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Smoker of a bull !!


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bull! Congrats! Can I ask what part of the unit you got him on?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That has to be one of the largest bulls in the area! Excellent! Glad you got it done!


----------



## RedNekFishR (May 22, 2012)

Awesome Bull, and great story to go with it! Congrats to you and your son on a successful hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice bull and congrats to your son. cant wait to see the video.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holey Moley!! I'd just run the other way.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW, great bull, and that is some footage i'd love to see. What a bruiser!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice bull. Glad it worked out for you guys. I was wondering how you were doing.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Fantastic bull congrats!!


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

The bull comes from Cowley Canyon area.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Congrats full curl! Anyone that has shot a moose knows that the hunt is far from over once they're on the ground! Well, maybe the "hunting "part is done, but the real work lies in wait. They are BIG animals!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

:shock: WOW


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! :O||:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nice bull!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Incredible trophy! I can't wait to draw a moose tag someday.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If some guy beat me up and stole my girl then got shot the next day I would probably react the same way


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome! Glad you were able to get the hunt on film. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Gotta say, I have field dressed a number of critters, and this was by far the most frustrating. Thousands of fly's and Hornets made the job feel like it took days! Only one sting, and my son got it! If that other bull would not have shown up we would have still been working in the cool of sunrise. What a great hunt! Now him and I are headed over to the Milk River Ridge to chase Mulies with our bows. This is a good life my friends.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

full curl earl said:


> This is a good life my friends


Amen to that. What more could we ask for.

That man is a awesome bull, I love to see animals come out of the areas that I love to be in. I love the story and hope to see some of the footage soon. congrats and good luck on your deer hunt. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Anybody hear of any other bull moose taken? Would love to see pics of some other bulls taken!


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Great job! That is one big moose!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

full curl earl said:


> Anybody hear of any other bull moose taken? Would love to see pics of some other bulls taken!


A family friend of mine just filled his moose tag. I dont have pictures but ill say right now, its not even close to the size of yours. He had a stroke about 7 years ago so doesnt exactly have the ability to do alot of hiking, it was really cool that he got one though.


----------



## full curl earl (Jun 2, 2012)

Thats great Redryder! I heard there were only 6 tags total in the end and was curious if others were successful. Congratulate him for me!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice - congrats


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Bring this back up.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Great story and hunt. I hope your son keeps getting better. Awesome bull.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> If some guy beat me up and stole my girl then got shot the next day I would probably react the same way


Agreed!

Way to go, what an awesome hunt, can't wait for the video! Congrats


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Bob L. said:


> Bring this back up.


I have no idea why you brought this back up, but I'm glad you did. What a great story.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Clarq said:


> I have no idea why you brought this back up, but I'm glad you did. What a great story.


Have they ever shared the video? would love to see it!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Clarq said:


> I have no idea why you brought this back up, but I'm glad you did. What a great story.


I have always wanted to go moose hunting and thought it was a cool story. I thought some would want to read about it like I did.


----------



## droptine69 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice man! Hell of a good bull!


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

That is a great bull. If you need to convert a tape to digital the Roxio converter is really simple and easy to use. I think we got it for $40 5 years ago. It's just a matter of hooking up cables from the camera to computer and it will load into the program. We had tons of old vhs, high 8, and hd tapes that it did just fine.


----------

